
Using psychology to change the minds of anti-vaxxers - mef
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonkblog/wp/2015/08/03/want-to-change-an-anti-vaxxers-fear-scare-them/
======
1arity
Just use law. It doesn't matter what anti-vaxxers choose to believe. If the
vaccines work, to not vaccinate is to not wear a seatbelt, is to not wear a
bicycle helmet. Anti-vaxxers can believe whatever they choose, they can
convene support groups and rallies, and live in a parallel universe in their
minds, and none of these things will protect their child from a disease that a
vaccine could have, nor will any of these things make it okay to not protect
their child from that disease. And if a law is made, the children will be
vaccinated.

Does it really pass the legal smell test that parents have a right to harm
their children? No. So discourage that behaviour with law. Children have to be
vaccinated for these diseases, using these vaccines ( efficacy confirmed by
randomized double blind trials ), by this age, or the state will cause them to
be vaccinated and the guardians that failed to vaccinate them will be accrue
this number of penalty units. Before the child is old enough to care for
itself, if the parents neglect a duty of care, the state adopts that duty.

~~~
vaxthrowaway
Vaccines are not 100% safe, and as such, should not be legally required.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/axolotl_peyotl/comments/23og48/the_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/axolotl_peyotl/comments/23og48/the_skeptics_guide_to_vaccines_part_i_poxes_polio/)

I don't think people would like wearing seat belts if there were a small
chance that they would decapitate you through normal usage.

Here's an article about mandatory bike helmet laws doing more harm than good:
[http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2015/aug/12/mandator...](http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2015/aug/12/mandatory-
bike-helmet-laws-do-more-harm-than-good-senate-hears)

~~~
dozzie
There _is_ small chance that wearing a seatbelt will cause harm. It is
similarly small as for modern vaccines. Please do not spread FUD.

